# Tired of my boat, looking for something smaller



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello, I am not new to your forum but this is my first post. I have grown tired of my 16' skiff and would like to get into something smaller. I like the fin and feather skiff and would like to know how they handle chop, how stable they are, and how hard is it to find one. My current boat uses alot of gas, I dont use it enough, and takes up half of my garage.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

also any other skiff I should be looking at?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

what do you have now? are you looking for a skinnier beamed boat? or shorter? cause the F&F is about as long as your boat now.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am a bit Biased ... LOL

Ankona / or gheenoe ;-)


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I am a bit Biased ... LOL
> 
> Ankona / or gheenoe ;-)


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a 1999 sea hunt triton hull SC. 6' beam. The hull was overbuilt and weighs more than it should. Engine is a 60hp merc, GPS 38mph. I am looking for something that is easier to maintain, uses less fuel and easier to clean. I fish the creeks in NE Fl, and shrimp the St. Johns so would need something that 2 people could throw a cast net from. 

My main complaint is that it sits too high on the trailer. I cant lower the bunks because of the engine shaft and the engine needs to be down to fit in the garage. I like the smaller micro skiffs I have seen here with a tiller. I have been using kayaks more than the boat but would still like to have a boat, just something smaller. 

I have thought about removing the console and buying a 4 stroke 50hp honda tiller and redoing the boat with a different trailer however I could probably find a nice skiff for sale for less than the cost of redoing my boat.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a 15' Riverhawk and like the way it handles but as with all micro skiffs you have to be more careful about the days you fish. You will get wet in the smaller boats due to low freeboard and design. Chop, I have gone through 2' chop and 30" rollers. You DO NOT want to be faced with this! I can get into shallow creeks and pole within reason. This boat and trailer can be stored in an average garage. I have a 18hp 4 stroke and can fish all day for less than 3 gal.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i've got a f&f  and while they might be as long as your current boat (16') they are a lil on the skinny side as mine is something like 52" wide at its widest point however the shallow narrow creeks i fish call for a boat just like this and anything wider would severly restrict me getting down some of these creeks...... now here ya go...i know i'm gonna get flamed by the loyal gheenoe crowd here but these boats are very solid and rigid in comparrison to  a gheenoe   no floor waving back at ya   with the interior liner/decking it makes for a very stiff boat while eating up the chop unlike a lot of the gheenoe's that have no liner. this boat will plow thru the nastiest chop you can give it  i aint say'n you wont get a little wet though but i have taken on chop  with this boat and all it tells me is bring it on big boy   ;D








[/img]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

'Noe-ish hulls or crab skiff styles are ideal for the oyster marshes here in NE Florida.
Plenty of used hulls on the market right now. Just remember
the smaller and lighter the hull, the bumpier the ride.
Yes, you can use less horsepower to push it, and get skinnier,
but you pay the price in less storage and less comfort.


SBC, you got more gear bolted on that hull than I had on my last offshore hull.
You sure you can float shallow enough for the creeks?
It might explain all the oyster scars you've given her.

;D


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

That is a the totally opposite opinion I have for the F&F. I had one for many years and it was the wettest boat I ever owned. That is the reason why I replaced it. Maybe we have a little different hull type but I was running a 96 with a remote 25 suzuki. All factory. Good luck if you choose the F&F. It has its benefits.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

$2900.00 Deal

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1288717854/0


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yes there is something about the f & f i forgot to mention and theres still  alot about these boats i dont know for example  somewhere along the line certain things changed about this boat and while mine which is a 98 and is the only one i've seen in person, i've seen pics of 96 and 97 year hulls that were slightly different for example there was one listed last week on craigs list and the bow was shaped more like a noe than like the one i have , heres a pic of my boat







[/img]

now a pic of what earlier f&f bows looked like although this is a pic of my old mud minnow that was simply a gheenoe knock off  the design of the bow is the same, look closely and you'll see how my bow has a "stepped" design , also the rear transome is narrower on earlier models for some reason but all seem to have the same basic layout  with the interior, i'm not lieing though, if your plowing thru a 2 foot chop expect to be wet when you finally come off plane  ;D but i have plowed thru chop that would have left the mud minnow or any gheenoe type boat like it  in pieces   








[/img]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

SBC, you got more gear bolted on that hull than I had on my last offshore hull.
You sure you can float shallow enough for the creeks?
It might explain all the oyster scars you've given her.

                                             ;D[/quote]


brett, each and every scar on her tells a story, kinda like a life tattoo  but not to fear, a can of resin and a dab of paint and she's like new again   as for my accessories .... i've got everything but the kitchen sink on her and as soon as the ups truck gets here i'll have that too   ;D


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks everyone for the advice. Looks like I may be better off with the boat I have. I never get wet and do fish the beach from time to time. Any suggestions on how to modify my current boat?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> yes there is something about the f & f i forgot to mention and theres still  alot about these boats i dont know for example  somewhere along the line certain things changed about this boat and while mine which is a 98 and is the only one i've seen in person, i've seen pics of 96 and 97 year hulls that were slightly different for example there was one listed last week on craigs list and the bow was shaped more like a noe than like the one i have , heres a pic of my boat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

check this out, its a run down on the work i did to it

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1254707000


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

and a few pics on her new trailer, and what a difference a nice trailer makes too 
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1269137844


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Gheenoe LT25 and yes it comes with a false floor. You can upgrade to decks or decks with hatches and inner liners. Best bang for your buck and will run 30mph with a 25hp.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

so i just checked the naples ad and sure enough this boat has the bow that mimics a noe, looks like the beam tightens up a bit as you get closer to the transom...one things for sure, a dual axle trailer is over kill for this boat


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I dont think its worth what they are asking.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> Gheenoe LT25 and yes it comes with a false floor. You can upgrade to decks or decks with hatches and inner liners. Best bang for your buck and will run 30mph with a 25hp.


sweet ride


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yes the noes are in deed sweet rides and i dont want to discredit them one bit, the lt25 noe is a very capable craft perfect for fishing the creeks and flats of north florida


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> yes the noes are in deed sweet rides and i dont want to discredit them one bit, the lt25 noe is a very capable craft perfect for fishing the creeks and flats of north florida


The Gheenoes are great for smooth water conditions, and no offense to any noe owners, but I wouldn't buy one if I was gonna run even a slight chop on a regular basis. They are have a thin chopper gun layup and no stringers, so while they can deal with a chop on occasion just fine, long term will put alot of stress on the hull. For the amount they cost to outfit you can get into an ankona skiff about the same and the wider stance and bow flair will keep you drier..


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> thanks everyone for the advice. Looks like I may be better off with the boat I have. I never get wet and do fish the beach from time to time.  Any suggestions on how to modify my current boat?


Do an inventory of what you have on board.
To cut weight, get rid of anything that's not absolutely required.
Hang a trolling motor on the bow to get back into the oyster creeks,
without chewing up the lower unit on the outboard.
Move your remaining gear to better balance the hull,
she'll float shallower and run better.

Did the 16 come with a livewell?   :-?



> To cut weight, get rid of anything that's not absolutely required.


Ya' know, that's probably something that needs to be done regularly.
I was going through the gear in my hull last night,
it's amazing all the stuff that gets tossed in the boat and forgotten.
When it comes to fishing shallow, every extra pound hurts.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Brett You are Oh So correct. ...(again)

Every time I have had to pull everything out of my boat..I am shocked and dismayed about how much non-essential junk I have accumulated. 

Even in a simple cooler seat, I must have had two "throw-away" cameras; two full sets of cheap, and rusting, sockets; three bottles of gatorade...and a ton of fishing gear that I don't ever use. No wonder she sits lower in the water as the season wears on.

Rich


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

If I had to guess the hull weighs around 750-850 lbs. It floats in just less than 12" with 2 people and runs very shallow. I have thought about a repower with a honda 50hp- 90hp 4stk and a jack plate. I have weight issues on the stern, 3 batteries ( 2 deep cycle) and two 6gal gas tanks plus the engine. Live well is 15 gallons and a cooler in the bow hatch. Trouble is if I repower I might as well buy a new boat for the same cost plus what I can get if I sell my boat.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd keep it as is, but rearrange the load.
you have all you need as is, just some fine tuning required.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> > thanks everyone for the advice. Looks like I may be better off with the boat I have. I never get wet and do fish the beach from time to time.  Any suggestions on how to modify my current boat?
> 
> 
> Do an inventory of what you have on board.
> ...


it has a 15 gallon livewell.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> I'd keep it as is, but rearrange the load.
> you have all you need as is, just some fine tuning required.


I put the two deep cycle batteries in the front cooler just to see how it would change things and it didnt make much of a difference.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I think ye'r just suffering from the "Next" syndrome.
I understand completely.
The'r comes a day when a boat no longer satisfies the way it used to.
Sounds like it's time in ye'r case...

Next!     ;D


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

ya time for an egret 16'


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

What would be a decent asking price for my boat? I am the original owner 1998 hull/1998 engine, 2004 80lb thrust 24v trolling motor on bow, 60hp merc, power tilt/trim. power head was rebuilt and lower unit replaced around 300hrs. Trailer is continental aluminum with removable tongue, trailer needs new lights. The engine needs a different prop, the one on there now is not the right pitch. Engine crowling has nicks and scratches but I have a set of new decals for it. One rear hatch hinge needs to be repaired as the screw came loose. Other than that there are no problems. Engine serviced my local mechanic every year. Boat always stored in garage, never been outside for more than a week.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

> ya time for an egret 16'


the draft on that egret isn't much better than what you have now at 9". i'd go for something around 6" or less if you are unhappy with how shallow you can get now. don't let the poling platform fool you many "flats" boats really won't cut it for the creeks many of us like to access in NE FL


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Check out the two Copperheads listed in the for sale section.
I ran the green one that's for sale from Matlacha last night and it ran great.

And I pole mine through almost nothing, and they definitely handle a chop well.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

The east cape gladesmen is growing on me. Your right about the egret and I want something that is simple. I need the boat that has a total package of 17' 6 or less to fit in the garage.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

if the trailer has a removable tounge a gman in the garage will be no problem


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I dont think it would fit, isnt the hull 17' 6 w/o power?


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

that is correct.

my garage is 21' deep and i had plenty of room.

hope that helps.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

boat= longer than the trailer.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

My garage is 20' deep. With the hurricane support bars on the garage door it gives me around 19'5 clearance. 

How do you like your gladesman? Dry ride in light chop?


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

in a lighhht chop yea its a pretty good ride for what it is. as long as it is your going to get a pretty decent ride if you tab down a little bit. That said you still have to let the wind forecast pick your fishing days. its a super specialized skiff though and it really shines when you turn the motor off. If youre gunna pole the super skinny alone or with one other angler its a great boat. Not great with a TM imho.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Bow or stern mount TM? I was thinking trolling tabs and the minkota talon (power pole) I am to the point if its not nice out I am not fishing...(rather be home smoking brisket on the big green egg on the cold windy days). That is the main reason I want a simple skiff.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I had a removable bow mount TM on my gladesmen and it stayed in the garage 99% of the time. Trolling tabs would be neat...you might even get it up on plane lol. You'll want to be sure it doesn't get to stern heavy with all that weight in the back(put the batteries up front).

I read that you sometimes fish the beach. Thats something you would probably have to give up with a gladesmen. They are intended artificial/fly only guys. Theres really no option for a livewell. Oh and the boat is going to be a lot less stable than your current skiff.

Try before you buy there are lots of neat hulls out there you just need to figure out what you want it do for you.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

lots of options 

http://boatstore.floridasportsman.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl_bo?boatflat&1288015534

http://boatstore.floridasportsman.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl_bo?boatflat&1281811024

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1291300674

http://www.tribenwater.com/forums/hells-bay-darkside-association/2665-hb-glades-skiff.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/East-Cape-Skiff-17-Gladesman-Flats-Boat-/200536528670?pt=Fishing_Boats&hash=item2eb0e8971e


----------

